# Rainbow Surrogacy Support



## ♀Craig♀ (Mar 11, 2010)

I would just like to make a quick post as there seems to be some wrong suggestion that Rainbow Surrogacy Support may be linked with *a little wish*
This is in fact false, i set up Rainbow surrogacy support after finding all the bad i did on *ALW*

We have recently moved to a great new forum, its very fresh and inviting, and hosts lots of very friendly members.
We support by sharing experiences with surrogacy and the message board has lots of advice for anybody wishing to join and find out more.

We are not an agency or a advertising board, we are ONLY a support forum.
Here is the link for anybody wishing to join www.rainbowsurrogacyuk.com


Craig xx


----------



## sjane1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi Craig

I have been a part of your support group for a while now and it has been a brilliant place for me to chat to people in the same situation and I have made some lovely friends.

Thanks for that.
Sarah


----------



## ♀Craig♀ (Mar 11, 2010)

Awww bless you Sarah,
So sweet!
Yes we do have some lovely members, i am proud of what i created 
But without the members, it would not be what it is now.
xx


----------

